# Tumt (53850)



## Kand941 (Sep 27, 2012)

Can we bill ultrasound guidance for TUMT (53850) procedure?  What code would we use?


----------



## svt96cobra (Oct 1, 2012)

Our office has been told that the guidance, cath, etc. is all included in the TUMT reimbursment. When we do them in the office we only bill the 53850.


----------

